# Shrewsbury River Retriever Club



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series (8 dogs):
1, 2, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 4th series (6 dogs)
1, 2, 6, 7, 9, 11


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Josie, how's the open going?

LL


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the Land Blind (50 dogs)
1, 4, 5, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 18, 19, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 27, 30, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 52, 53, 54, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63, 65, 67, 68, 70


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Derby Placements
1rst - #9, Pleasant River Sea Duck (Babin)
2nd - #1, Renegade Itty Bitty (Millheim)
3rd - #7, Happydaugh's A Cut Above (K. Hoffman)
4th - #11, Rebel Ridge Willie Wonka Do It (Yelton)
RJ - #6, Moulders Jake (Moulder)
Jam - #2, North Elk Fonzie Martin, SH (Eromenok)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Woo HOO that makes the ol Ankle feel better....congratz to John and Anne and Eider.....2 derbie ran......2 derbies won....on the list with 2 derbies.....Birdie is cheering from home!

Aaron


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

5,9,12,13,16,18,19,23,25,30,32,41,43,47,48,53,57,58,59,62,63,65,67

23 total
________
Buy extreme vaporizer


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPPS..... #16 not back in the open, but 15 is...sorry about that!

Amateur callbacks to the land blind
2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,15,16,22,23,24,25,32,35,39,40,42,43,44,46,48


Qualifying callbacks going to the waterblind
2,5,7,8,10,12,15,18,22,24,28,29,31,32
________
PLYMOUTH PROWLER HISTORY


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the 4th
5, 7, 10, 12, 18, 22, 24, 28, 29, 31, 32


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd
4, 5, 6, 8, 12, 15, 22, 23, 24, 35, 39, 40, 44, 46, 48


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 4th
5, 9, 19, 23, 32, 43, 53, 57, 62, 63, 65


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Brenda and Josie,

Am I confused or what ( I do suffer from OFD at times), but how can you post the Amat callbacks on Friday, the 18th, when the premium says the stake will be run on Saturday the 19?

Do you have any info on the Amat from today?/


Dan Rice


----------



## JUNKMAN (Feb 26, 2007)

Dan,how you doin? Did find out about the Q. Bart Clark and Cahoots won,Newt finished second. Joe Johnson


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

I believe banner won the open.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Way to go Bart!!!

Joe, I'm doing well. I have been doing a little training in preparation for Labrador. 

What happened in the Amateur at Shrewsbury River?

Dan Rice


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Limited All-Age Placements
1rst: 65, Banner, M. B. Stroud (Mosher)
2nd 23, Miss T, Plourde (Plourde)
3rd: 5, Goldie, Clint Swingle (Mosher)
4th: 53, Striker Cropper O/H
RJ: 57, Griz Sherman (Babin)
J: 9 Dash M. Yelton (Yelton, Lyons)
19 Pistol, Kurlansky O/H
43, Zap, L & L Wharton (Forry)
62, Jaxson, Rooney (Millheim)
63, Doc, J & A Marshall, (Babin)


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Qualifying Placements
1rst: 28, Hoot, B Clark O/H
2nd: 32, Buzz, Cropper O/H
3rd: 7, Cruise, Yelton, Lyons (Babin)
4th: 24, Peanut, M. Bohn O/H
RJ: 12, Cruise, Argabright (Hoffman)
J: 5, Charlee, Sislane O/H
10, Ice, Eromenok O/H
18, Pilot, Abraham O/H
22, Indy, N. Sills O/H
29, Just M, Weidman (K. Hoffman)
31, Kuri, Langston & Bouzaid (Mosher)


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Amateur All-Age Placements
1st: 8, Earl, C. Boteze O/H, completes AFC
2nd: 23, Harm, Larson O/H
3rd: 40, Dash, Lyons (Yelton)
4th: 35, Buck, McCourt O/H
RJ: 44, Talla, Opseth O/H
J: 6, Miss T, Plourde O/H
12, Bang, Graham O/H
24, Striker, Cropper O/H
39, Felon, Driggers O/H
48, Wyatt, McGinn O/H


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Congratulations to Pete Plourde and Miss T who earned her FC and a ticket to the National with her second place limited finish. She is now *FC* AFC CFC CAFC Miss T MH. I've placed photos of dogs running in the second series of the Limited at http://jeffgoodwin.com/srrc-2008/. This is a flash movie. By clicking on the checkerboard icon at the lower right you can scroll through the individual images. The file names indicate the call name of the dog. For the bandwidth challenged, I placed HTML versions of the images at http://jeffgoodwin.com/srrc-200801-1/ and http://jeffgoodwin.com/srrc-200801-2/.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup, good going to Pete and *FC* AFC CFC CAFC Miss T!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO AFC EARL AND CARL!!!! And Pete and FC Miss T!!!!


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations to David Mosher on the win with Banner!


----------



## Susan Young (Apr 13, 2004)

YAHOOO! Huge congratulations to Pete and Miss T!!!!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats to Pete and Carl!-paul


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

How 'bout that victorious father-son outcome in the open and Q. No, not Mosher and Bart. Banner and Hoot. Who-who-whoever pinned that name on him...

MG


----------

